# Super mario world odyssey



## jimmyj (Oct 28, 2017)

So I made a level for the rom hack super mario world odyssey and wish to continue but I am not too sure about my levels. Level design is just complex for me but I really wanted to at least try making this. I made a vid showing off the level in an emulator
take a look. 
If none of you like the level design I won't continue the level hacks but if you do well I will continue (duh)
Please leave your honest opinion
super mario world odyssey is made by lx5: https://www.youtube.com/user/TheLX5
Update: new level 
Also the Yoshi coins are in different spots but I did not show it in the vid because...duh
Update: lvl3 
Update: 
download:https://mega.nz/#!NsJQxKYR!y1o158DNNIqtAisKWdbyTN2wQIga8jyv2cwd1yMQg2


----------



## ArtemisM (Oct 29, 2017)

This is a SNES romhack. This has nothing to do with 3DS.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 29, 2017)

I am awarw but i got this idea while playing it on a 3ds,so i hoped that people would play it on a 3ds as well. This can be moved obviously


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 29, 2017)

Update: new level 
Also the Yoshi coins are in different spots but I did not show it in the vid because...duh


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 29, 2017)

update: Got my name in the title screen


----------



## wurstpistole (Oct 29, 2017)

Stop pushing your crap


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 29, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> Stop pushing your crap


i'm giving updates lol


----------



## wurstpistole (Oct 29, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> i'm giving updates lol


updates on a topic no one cares about in the wrong section


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 29, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> updates on a topic no one cares about in the wrong section


i'll change the section then. Doesn't mean no body cares


----------



## Gyrobax (Oct 30, 2017)

It's not that nobody cares, it's completely unrelated to the topic of the 3ds, just because you got the idea from playing on the 3ds doesn't mean it has anything to do with 3ds romhacking or development.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 30, 2017)

made level 3 will give a video update tomorrow


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 31, 2017)

new vid+demo download


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 31, 2017)

given yosh a nice moustache


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 31, 2017)

I'd strongly advise changing the title of the thread and project. This isn't Super Mario World Odyssey and you have no affiliation with its creator. It's misleading to say the least. I get you're using it as a base, but you need to make it clear this is a different project.


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm not really sure what to call it then... since it was just the levels and nothing else I thought that the name would not need a change because it was technically just an expasion


----------



## Smash_boi (Nov 14, 2017)

how do open the downloaded file


----------



## Thirty3Three (Nov 14, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> updates on a topic no one cares about in the wrong section


Don't be an asshole.


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 14, 2017)

Smash_boi said:


> how do open the downloaded file


It's an IPS/bps file so not the retail ROM.
1. Aquire the retail super Mario world ROM 
2. Go to super Mario world central (website) and download an app called "flips" if I recall correctly
3.open the flips app and click apply patch
4. Select the file you downloaded from me
5. Select the retail ROM 
6. Open the patched ROM in a emulator


----------



## wurstpistole (Nov 14, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Don't be an asshole.


But I am such a good asshole


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 14, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> But I am such a good asshole


nah


----------



## Aling3 (Nov 21, 2017)

The download link asks for an decryption key? :/


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 22, 2017)

It shouldnt try this https://mega.nz/#!NsJQxKYR!y1o158DNNIqtAisKWdbyTN2wQIga8jyv2cwd1yMQg2k


----------



## MrMcTiller (May 22, 2018)

This is really neat.


----------



## KiiWii (May 22, 2018)

Haha I love Mario's hat hair.

Props on this project its great!


----------



## jimmyj (May 22, 2018)

it's not dead yet lol. I'm still making some progress slowly


----------

